# Acoustic Monitor db IV



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!

My friend's dad give me some monitor he had in is basement. He knows that I love listening to some music and he gots some new toys, so mine they are now! 

Anyone knows them? Any infos? Are the knobs are active or passive EQ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Google it. You will find what you are looking for.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't worry I know they are "white van scam". I'm just curious about them.


----------

